# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Signature Showcase (opinions appreciated)

## LbV

I used to be quite into making signatures, haven't done it in a while and I was never that good. But I've been thinking of taking it up again, so if you'd like to give any feedback on my older creations, it would be appreciated.  :smiley: 

Some of these were requests for people on other forums

----------

